#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Why 1 should date an engineer????

## aishwarya

Reason 1 - After getting through the torture of engineering, tantrums of a GF seem bearable...





  Similar Threads: GCET Important Date 2013 | GCET Exam Date 2013 | GCET Paper Pattern 2013 NDA 2013 Application last date NDA  2013 Exam date notification Intern Software Engineer at Xilinx last date to apply  2nd Jan'12

----------


## aishwarya

Reason 2 - Journal writing at the last minute is sufficient practice when you forget you GFs' birthday/ your anniversary. etc. etc. etc. and you have to scribble a last minute LOVE LETTER!

----------


## mangzee

oh ho :D: ...cool ones....more please...  :(happy):  :(happy):

----------


## saloni

[MENTION=5]aishwarya[/MENTION] - nice re!!

so are you dating an engineer!!!!  :O:   :O:   :O:   :O:

----------


## aishwarya

Hey..the thread is open for you guys to add reasons...i wanna see the creative geniuses in all of you... :): 

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------

[MENTION=9301]saloni[/MENTION] ...hehhehehe...glad you liked the post...but jus FYI..im not dating an engineer..cant afford to take such a huge risk!!  :P:  im sure im gonna b blacklisted after this!!  :P:

----------


## aishwarya

Reason 3 - After going carrying those insanely bulky Engg books around for 4 years, he will be able to carry your purse, bag, even you sometimes easily...coolie ki zarurat nahi padegi!!

Reason 4 - The guy is used to listening to boring, painfully boring lectures for more than 8 hours a day, so he will surely be able to listen to your endless talks!! (Guys, i know you have mastered the art of sleeping with your eyes open..so dont worry!!  :):  )

----------


## crazybishnoi29

Please Don't Insult MAle Engineers like this.... :X:  :X:

----------


## aishwarya

[MENTION=545]crazybishnoi29[/MENTION]...this isnt to insult male engineers..please take it in the right light..its all in good humour...tag along, be a sport and participate... its fun!!  :P:

----------


## royarpit

umm... may sound lame but lol...

Reason 5 :- Being an engineer = good job = gud salary = The girl can use his pocket (cash) for gud  :):

----------


## gautum

he he he... soo true!! we sure have mastered the art of sleeping with our eyes open..  :P:

----------


## vrishtisingh

creative post.........good job for fun........

----------


## atulsinghmothi

well after smoking nd drinking allmost the whole day its become easy to bear her risk.......

                  although its become habite of eggnrs to coupoff witg dangers.....

----------

